# Cardinal Tetra and Danio compatibility??



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if the chasing is aggressive or not - the fact that he's bigger might be a problem. My danios were so fast and spastic (I had zebras). I could see that stressing out the cardinals. IMHO, stress takes a toll on every living creature, especially if it's constant. However, you don't really know how stressed they are. Maybe it's just a little annoying to them and not "scary". BTW, watch out for jumping and getting in filters if you have a HOB filter. I think danios are great to watch. They really love swimming against the current. What kind of danio?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Danios can be fin nippers and carnials often tend to be targets of fin nipping fish. It could stress them out to the point where it causes health issues.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I think your danios are trying to find some buddies to play with. Danios are very energetic and constantly moving. They like to play in packs. You only have two and they are lonely; they don't have enough playmates. If you had more danios they would disperse most of their energy chasing each other.

However, before getting more, you should decide if you want them for the long run of the tank. If stocked with danios it will be an active tank.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I have eight zebra danios and five cardinal tetra in a 29g right now and they all get along fine. It's true that the danios are way more active and chase each other all day. However, I haven't seen any fin nipping. Now this is weird, sometimes for a few moments the cardinals will "school" with the danios. Three or four danios will be going in the same direction as each other, and a cardinal will sort-of swim along with them.

Anyway, the combination can work out ok. It's doing great in my tank. The cardinals seem perfectly comfortable.

I would never stock a tank with only two of a schooling species, btw. Give the little guys some buddies or take them back to the store.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Rod Hay said:


> I think your danios are trying to find some buddies to play with. Danios are very energetic and constantly moving. They like to play in packs. You only have two and they are lonely; they don't have enough playmates. If you had more danios they would disperse most of their energy chasing each other.





swylie said:


> I have eight zebra danios and five cardinal tetra in a 29g right now and they all get along fine. It's true that the danios are way more active and chase each other all day. However, I haven't seen any fin nipping. Now this is weird, sometimes for a few moments the cardinals will "school" with the danios. Three or four danios will be going in the same direction as each other, and a cardinal will sort-of swim along with them.


Maybe Rod is right and swylie is verification of this. I have whitnessed danios nip at cardnials fins, but I didn't have as many as swylie.


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

swylie said:


> I have eight zebra danios and five cardinal tetra in a 29g right now and they all get along fine. It's true that the danios are way more active and chase each other all day. However, I haven't seen any fin nipping. Now this is weird, sometimes for a few moments the cardinals will "school" with the danios. Three or four danios will be going in the same direction as each other, and a cardinal will sort-of swim along with them.
> 
> Anyway, the combination can work out ok. It's doing great in my tank. The cardinals seem perfectly comfortable.
> 
> I would never stock a tank with only two of a schooling species, btw. Give the little guys some buddies or take them back to the store.


I got one danio to cyce the tank. I started the tank with a lot of plants and floss from my friends filter. I will bring the danio back to the store.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Contrast said:


> I got one danio to cyce the tank. I started the tank with a lot of plants and floss from my friends filter. I will bring the danio back to the store.


Sounds like a plan. I like my danios though. You could either get more of them or get less of them. Either way I'm sure you'll be happier.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Just get a lot more of each fish so the attention and aggression gets spread around.


----------

